# Tout sauf eurodisney



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

J'ai ma petite famille qui aimerait bien aller à eurodisney...
Et moi je veux pas  

Alors s'il vous plaît aidez moi à trouver un autre parc sympa pour mes 2 enfants (moins de 5 ans) qui abrutissent pas trop ma progéniture.

J'avais pensé à vulcania, ou le parc asterix, je suis jamais allé dans des endroits comme ça (anti-consumériste primaire ) alors j'ai pas trop d'arguments contre mickey (sauf que je le prefère en 3D)

Donc si vous pouviez sournoisement me donner des arguments pour contrer eurodisney j'aimerais bien, tous les vils ressorts tels que ça coûte cher une fois rentré, la bouffe c'est de la ... sont grandement appreciés pour peu qu'ils soient étayés


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2006)

Vulcania, laisse tomber, c'est nul et cher. Sinon, Asterix c'est bien mieux, plus int&#233;ressant que Disney et surtout tu ne fais pas le queue 2 heure pour 5 minute d'attraction


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

En fait il me faut trouver des arguments pour contrer le marketing disney, les princesses et le toutim, don cdire &#224; ma femme c'est mieux ok, mais pourquoi, les activit&#233;s sont meilleures ? (je retiens l'argument de l'attente  )

C'est couillion pour vulcania, tu y est all&#233; ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2006)

Non, Vulcania je suis pas loin, (limoges) et je connais quelques personnes qui m'ont racont&#233; leur journ&#233;e et franchement, aucuns int&#233;r&#234;t. Un bon bouquin sur les volcans c'est aussi bien 
Le soucis de Vulcania, c'est que c'est chiant ou pas assez d&#233;taill&#233;, il n'y a pas de juste milieux 

Pour Disney, j'aurais du mal a contr&#233; les attaques marketing sur le princesses, deux gaulois ne font en effet pas le poids aux yeux des filles


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2006)

Le parc ast&#233;rix est plus accessible pour les jeunes enfants au niveaux du choix des animations, moins trucs &#224; sensations. Le parc disney ils pourront aussi le faire plus tard et appr&#233;cieront tout autant.
Et pour l'attente j'ai pu comparer avec des personnes &#233;tant all&#233;es &#224; disney &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me jour que moi : pas photo c'est beaucoup plus vivable &#224; ast&#233;rix.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2006)

Je confirme également: déçu de Vulcania*.  Assez cher, pour finalement une simple expo sur les volcans, intéressante, mais pas spectaculaire**. 

* en 2004, peut-être que c'est mieux maintenant... 
** entendons pas aussi spectaculaire que les coulées bièroclastique du Mackie le soir précédent.


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2006)

Euh faire la queue pendant des plombes ou pas, pour allez dans endroits o&#249; tu dois t'amuser, ou pourtant la peinture s'&#233;caille facilement, moi j'ai du mal... &#233;tant all&#233; 2 fois &#224; Euro Disney quand j'avais 18-20 ans, tr&#232;s enthousiaste et na&#239;f, j'ai vite d&#233;chant&#233;... ok j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; alter consum&#233;riste mais rien &#224; voir avec aujourd'hui, j'adore les man&#232;ges, le space mountain ou le train d'indiana jones, je suis fan, par contre rien de tel pour se taper une angoisse existentialiste quand tu es dans une queue de 1 heure et que t'as l'impression d'&#234;tre une vache qu'on emm&#232;ne &#224; l'abattoir ! :hein: Le pire c'est d'avoir les gens en face de toi dans la queue mais dans le rang d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; et en sens inverse, une esp&#232;ce de m&#233;taphore du non sens de la vie, une horreur, moi je suis sorti 2 fois pour gerber, &#224; l'&#233;poque je pensais que &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; la bouffe, mais nan pas du tout, je supportais pas toutes ces conneries, sans bien comprendre encore pourquoi.

Ces parcs d'amusement sont les trucs les plus glauques au monde je trouve, l'amusement quasi obligatoire et les sourires permanents font penser &#224; une bonne grosse dictature, une soci&#233;t&#233; fasciste parfaite.

En plus faut voir quand m&#234;me que les gens sont loins d'&#234;tre d&#233;tendus l&#224;-dedans, que ce soient les employ&#233;s (comment ne pas les comprendre) mais aussi les gens que j'avais trouv&#233; globalement super stress&#233;s et tendus, comme moi quoi, comme les b&#234;tes &#224; l'abattoir :rateau: 

Mais bon, je suis pas s&#251;r de t'aider avec tout &#231;a, en tout cas jamais j'y remettrai les pieds, comme d'ailleurs tous les endroits o&#249; on s'entasse comme des veaux pour venir chercher quelque chose que personne trouve, c'est trop flippant.

Ok j'ai pas bcp de recul, mais franchement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re un ptit parc de loisirs &#224; dimension humaine, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait des parcs minables avec des gamins et on avait pass&#233; une tr&#232;s bonne journ&#233;e car il y avait quand m&#234;me une bonne ambiance, quelques animaux, quelques attractions qui fonctionnaient (le gitan parc c'&#233;tait  ).

Moi je vais qu'au PAL   

Bonne chance et bon courage !


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

En mati&#232;re de petite enfance, il y a un truc qui fait toujours recette : le parc animalier. Il y en a de nombreux au travers de la France (j'ai d&#233;couvert celui-l&#224; au d&#233;tour d'une recherche (je ne ssais pas o&#249; tu es install&#233; donc je prends au hasard): *http://www.safari-peaugres.com/fr/index.php* )

En comparaison, d'un EuroDisney, les prix devraient &#234;tre moins prohibitifs (&#224; v&#233;rifier), le rythme est plus adapt&#233; aux petits, les aires de jeu existent.

Pour les princesses, on pourra toujours aller faire un saut au Disney Store le plus proche pour d&#233;penser joyeusement les quelques euros &#233;conomis&#233;s en n'allant pas &#224; EuroDisney (coup double).


ps : mes sources : http://jerome.creton.free.fr/jeux.htm#ATTRACTIONS


----------



## Saltabadil (29 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le parc astérix est plus accessible pour les jeunes enfants au niveaux du choix des animations, moins trucs à sensations. Le parc disney ils pourront aussi le faire plus tard et apprécieront tout autant.
> .



Ah oui ? Moi j'ai trouvé au contraire que le parc astérix était beaucoup plus tourné vers les adultes que Mickey.
Désolé de ne pas avancer d'arguments contre Disneyland (enfin, c'est vrai y a de l'attente, c'est vrai il y a autant de boutiques que d'attractions), mais pour ses 60 ans mon grand-père avait emmené toute la famille là-bas (lui-même n'était pas fan, c'était pour faire plaisir à ses petits enfants), et quand tu te laisses prendre au jeu ça peut devenir une journée très sympa. Il suffit d'oublier justement le côté "consumériste" qu'il y a derrière (mais quel parc d'attraction en est dépourvu ?) et tu peux passer un très bon moment en famille.
Les décors sont très bien faits, tu te sens presque "ailleurs", les attractions sont en grande partie faites pour plaire à tous les âges, enfin bref...désolé !:rose:


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

merci jptk je suis exactement dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat d'esprit, vraiment 
effectivement starmac je n'avais aps pens&#233; aux parcs d'animaux genre touari, en fait je pensait que le parc tu peux y rester deux jours et pas les parcs d'animaux :rose:

merci lumai pour les arguments, ils feront mouche je crois 

saltabadil, il n'est pas question ici de comparer eurodisney par rapport aux autres, mais de trouver tous les arguments possibles (et fond&#233;s) pour que je n'em&#232;ne pas ma famille 

en v&#233;rit&#233; je m'en fous si c'est bien ou pas je veux pas y aller, et je veux convaincre ma famille que c'est mieux ailleurs


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

Si la distance ne te g&#234;ne pas, moi je vais souvent en Espagne &#224; Salou (environ &#224; 100km au sud de Barcelone) faire un tour &#224; Port Aventura. C'est sympa aussi bien pour les grands que pour les petits, il a pas mal de spectacles et de petites animations, des th&#234;mes, un parc aquatique, le plus grand G8 d'europe (l&#224; c'est cool pour les adultes qui veulent bien se d&#233;sint&#233;grer...:love: ) et puis c'est l'Espagne, les tapas la mer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; etc....

Bon c'est vrai que de chez moi c'est le parc le plus pr&#232;s, mais &#231;a vaut bien le coup, m&#234;me si cela n'a pas la dimension d'un Ast&#233;rix ou Eurodisney.


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

Salut.

C'est pas vraiment un parc d'attraction, mais la cit&#233; des sciences a un espace r&#233;serv&#233; aux 3-5 ans et un autre pour les 5-12 ans, c'est pas forc&#233;ment inint&#233;ressant.

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2006)

Sinon, &#224; l'est de la France, y a un truc qui s'appelle la Suisse. Avec des enfants, &#231;a peut-&#234;tre marrant. Des fois.


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Juin 2006)

je n'y connais rien en parc d'attraction, et je suis fondamentalement anti-disney (et &#231;a va &#234;tre difficile de faire omprendre &#231;a autour de moi, avec mon nain grandissant..., mais bon, je lutterai jusu'au bout), en revanche je pense qu'il y a des espaces ludiques et culturels qui font largement mieux que D....., et notament : &#231;a, qui si j'ai bien tout compris, permet une approche r&#233;solument novatrice du probl&#232;me du vivant et de l'&#233;chelle... bref, &#231;a me semble bien, et intelligent, et &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que le but soit de te faire acheter des insectes, mais je me trompe peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à l'est de la France, y a un truc qui s'appelle la Suisse. Avec des enfants, ça peut-être marrant. Des fois.


Eurodisney c'est quand même plus grand que la Suisse non ?  

Sinon, je viens de penser à Nausicaä ou le Marineland deux espaces dédiés à la mer et l'océan.

@+
iota


----------



## bens (29 Juin 2006)

je n'ai pas vraiment d'argument contre eurodisney (à part ceux déjà cité)... par contre, si tu veux emmener tes enfants dans un super parc, y'a Europa park...

J'y suis allée étant jeune (mes parents sont pas très potes avec la culture mickey) et je me souviens avoir adoré. Et ce qui est (était, je ne sais pas comment c'est maintenant) sympa c'est que c'était aussi assez pédagogique par rapport à la culture européene : en effet, le site est découpé selon les différents pays de l'Europe... On apprend en s'amusant quoi ! 

Europa Park


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2006)

Pour l'instant tes enfants sont peut etre un peu petit mais il y a le futuroscope, un grand classique qui vaut vraiment le détour  

Et pour la Suisse, rien à voir avec le Futuroscope mais bon c'est pour les enfants, il y a la Suisse miniature au Tessin... Course d'école indémodable, gamine j'avais adoré... Maintenant  un peu kitch ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en vérité je m'en fous si c'est bien ou pas je veux pas y aller, et je veux convaincre ma famille que c'est mieux ailleurs


Si je comprends bien, satisfaire ton système de valeur personnel est plus important que de faire plaisir à ta famille ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

benh non tu comprends pas bien.

merci aux autres posteurs pour vos contributions, nous discutons avec ma femme qui lit actuellement le fil, un voyage de quelques jours avec le parc axterix et d'autre activit&#233;s annexes telles que touari, c'est apr&#232;s un probl&#232;me de distance entre les lieux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh non tu comprends pas bien


Alors, accepterais-tu de me faire la faveur d'une explication ?
Ta petite famille a émis le souhait de se rendre à EuroDisney. Tu t'opposes à ce déplacement pour des raisons qui semblent être éminemment personnelles (mais dont tu as du mal à les argumenter...). Vu de l'extérieur, on peut légitimement penser que tu fais passer tes principes avant la satisfaction du désir familial. Puisque tu dis maintenant que j'ai mal interprété, explique un peu pour voir.


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Je trouve la position de naas tr&#232;s juste et raisonnable : en tant que p&#232;re de famille, il a des principes, et ces principes comme bien d'autres fondements de l'&#233;ducation ne peuvent pas expliqu&#233;s tr&#232;s clairement &#224; de si petits enfants.
Il y a des choses que l'on imposera, sans devoir ni pouvoir les justifier.

Naas a choisi une option claire : il ne s'agit pas de priver les enfants de plaisir mais de leur offrir une source au moins &#233;quivalente de plaisir, mieux adapt&#233;e &#224; leur &#226;ge et n'allant pas &#224; l'encontre de ses principes personnels.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la position de naas très juste et raisonnable : en tant que père de famille, il a des principes, et ces principes comme bien d'autres fondements de l'éducation ne peuvent pas expliqués très clairement à de si petits enfants.
> Il y a des choses que l'on imposera, sans devoir ni pouvoir les justifier.
> 
> Naas a choisi une option claire : il ne s'agit pas de priver les enfants de plaisir mais de leur offrir une source au moins équivalente de plaisir, mieux adaptée à leur âge et n'allant pas à l'encontre de ses principes personnels.


Je trouve ton explication claire et convaincante. Merci.


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ton explication claire et convaincante. Merci.


Ce fut d'autant plus simple, que je me cache trop souvent derri&#232;re cette fa&#231;on de faire pour ne pas avoir &#224; justifier mes coups de gueule avec mon gamin 

(sobre, concis mais &#244; combien t&#233;tu le starmac)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut d'autant plus simple, que je me cache trop souvent derrière cette façon de faire pour ne pas avoir à justifier mes coups de gueule avec mon gamin
> 
> (sobre, concis mais ô combien tétu le starmac)


Et honnête !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi pas faire visiter le forum ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas faire visiter le forum ?


Et pourquoi pas un aéroport international tant que t'y es ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Est ce que quelques personnes auraient d'autres experiences &#224; faire partager ?
je me rappele de thoiry comme une grande experience, est ce toujours un bon parc ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

J'ai un môme de 4 ans.
Je l'ai emmené chez Asterix et chez Disney (le premier pour voir, le second pour y trouver des arguments concrets pour ne plus jamais y refoutre les pieds).

Chez Asterix, il a fait plein de trucs (l'attente pour les activités pour les plus petits est moindre que pour les autres attractions - la plupart des gamins qu'on voit dans ces parcs ont six ans ou plus...) - il a vu des choses pouvant servir de point de départ à des discutions, à un certain éveil (les dauphins, les faucons). Bref, il a passé une super journée.
Et c'était en été, pleine saison.

Chez disney, il a passé la journée à faire la queue pour voir des décors moches, faisant référence à des films qu'il n'a pas vu et faire des attractions à peine dignes de la fête foraine de trifouilli-les-oies (c'est pas parce que tu colle Pinochio dedans qu'un pauvre train fantômes à deux balles avec des flammes en papier crépon devient crédible, monsieur Disney), il s'est collé une frousse terrible devant le dragon du chateau (l'horreur rose au milieu du parc) et il a essuyé quelques conflits avec papa, parce que non je n'acheterais pas une épée en plastique au prix d'une en or massif !
Bref, il s'est fait ch...
Pour être juste, il y a le spectacle musical pendant le repas qui l'a scotché, ça ok (mais pour un adulte, c'est à pisser de rire : sono à chier, playback pitoyable, texte anoné avec un accent anglais à couper au couteau et danseurs genre tu-bossais-aux-cuisines-mais-on-manque-de-figurants-coco...)
Et c'était en novembre, par un froid glacial...

Donc, si tu dois absolument faire un "gros" parc, pour un gamin : Asterix, sans hésiter.

Par contre, si tu passes par la Bretagne, du côté de Dinan, va à Kobac Parc (ou Cobak - enfin un truc comme ça) - ton môme va passer la journée à sautiller avec toi sur des boudins gonflables, à faire la course en voiture à pédales ou du pédalo sur le lac...
(Et personne n'y cherchera à te vendre très cher des horreurs en plastique faites par des enfants chinois)

Voilà.


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...j'avais fait un trip avec mes deux rats une année ..sur Paris
Même dilemme que Naas.
Et en fait j'ai trouve à Paris de quoi les amuser vraiment.
En faisant des catacombes une super maison hantée.....
de l'escalade de la tour Eiffel à pied une véritable aventure de <Jules Vernes (il y avait un vent terrible, personne, c'était génial)...
.....des bateaux mouche une croisère à "coucou les gens, mate les zamoureux, beurk les pigeons"
....une soirée inoubliable au vrai cirque Boubglione (le seul cirque dans Paris)
....un tour de Géode...
....barque à vincennes
....la partie égyptienne du louvre avec les vraies momies qui Bouuuuuhgent....:afraid: 
.....un tour de manège au Trocadéro....
.....les supers galces de l'iîle Saint-Louis d'où on peut voir (si on a de la chance) Quasimodo pisser sur les touristes japonais

..et enfin uen  1/2 jpournée à DisneyLand Paris ......1/2 journée parce qu'à la fin de la matinée ils se faisaient chier à attendre 3 plombes pour un tour pourrav de maison hantée ou bateau vapeur mississipipi.....

Paris maintenant pour eux c'est pas Disney


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Paris bien, Disney craint ('scuse si je raccourci)


Dans Paris, t'as aussi de super musée accessibles aux petits :
- la marine (plein de maquettes de bateaux)
- Le jardin des plantes (squelettes de dinosaures, serres tropicales, grande galerie de l'évolution)
- Le palais de la découverte (super expo sur les tyrannosaures)
etc.

Par contre, évite celui du moyen-âge - pas assez d'épées, armures et autre pour passionner un petit (à moins qu'il se passionne pour les tryptiques d'inspiration religieuses...)


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...Panam' Powa !!!!!:love: 

...ça serait dommage pour tes enfants et ta famille Naas de réduire une virée à Disney...


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, satisfaire ton syst&#232;me de valeur personnel est plus important que de faire plaisir &#224; ta famille ?




De notre c&#244;t&#233;, pour l'instant, &#231;a fonctionne : j'ai suffisamment perverti mon gamin pour qu'il ne parle pas en bien d'Eurodisney o&#249; nous n'avons jamais mis les pieds 

Ceci dit, tout d&#233;pend des centres d'int&#233;r&#234;t des gamins, mais ce n'est pas les trucs &#224; visiter qui manquent. Quelques remarques sur ce que je connais :

- les parcs animaliers, je ne crois pas avoir jamais vu un gamin d&#233;&#231;u par &#231;a. Je connais Peaugres, Sigean (la balade &#224; pied  &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du parc, au bord des &#233;tangs serait d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s sympa sans les animaux et comme il y a plein d'animaux ), et quelques autres.
- Micropolis que j'ai visit&#233; plusieurs fois (avec un gamin passionn&#233; d'insectes, en prime...) a un d&#233;faut : il y a (&#231;a change petit &#224; petit) assez peu d'insectes vivants. Mais on peut coupler avec, &#224; 100 m&#232;tres de l&#224;, la visite de la maison de J.H. Fabre et surtout la visite d'un petit terrain &#224; c&#244;t&#233;  o&#249; on fait justement voir les insectes dans la nature : fourmi-lions en chasse, larves de libellule idem, etc. C'est tr&#232;s sympa.
- Un truc pas trop loin de Paris qui vaut le d&#233;placement, c'est le ch&#226;teau de Gu&#233;delon : des mordus construisent un vrai ch&#226;teau du moyen-&#226;ge avec les moyens du moyen-&#226;ge (ils fabriquent leurs cordes, forgent leurs outils, taillent les pierres, les trimballent avec des chevaux, etc.). L'endroit est en plus tr&#232;s agr&#233;able pour pique-niquer dans les bois &#224; l'int&#233;rieur m&#234;me du site. De quoi passer un bon moment (et c'est nettement moins cher que les parcs animaliers )
- il y a les visites de grottes mais ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment &#233;vident avec de petits enfants : s'ils ont peur, &#231;a peut &#234;tre la gal&#232;re. Mais sinon, il faut au moins aller voir l'Aven Armand (surprise, c'est en Loz&#232;re )

Bon, j'essaierai de vous donner d'autres trucs ce soir.

PS Si vous voulez, je vous &#233;num&#232;re ce qu'on a vu, par exemple en P&#233;rigord-Corr&#232;ze aux vacances de P&#226;ques mais on est un peu atypiques, je pense


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Sinon, en baie de somme, vous avez un authentique train à vapeur (entre St Valery et La Crotois) et (parait-il) une ancienne mine de charbon qui se visite.

Pas cher, et plein de trucs à raconter à la maîtresse le lundi matin...

Autre chose que le carton-pâte rose de l'autre souris !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Panam' Powa !!!!!:love:
> 
> ...ça serait dommage pour tes enfants et ta famille Naas de réduire une virée à Disney...


Oui cela serait vraiment dommage :mouais: merci encore pour vos contributions, j'ai donné le lien à ma petite femme pour qu'elle lise le fi là tête reposée


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...Si vous voulez, je vous énumère ce qu'on a vu, par exemple en Périgord-Corrèze aux vacances de Pâques mais on est un peu atypiques, je pense


oui je veux bien, car il me faut établir un programme sur plusieurs jours, voir les déplacements, train avion, voiture, et logement
Ce que j'aimerais bien c'est leur offrir des experiences qui leur permette de découvrir de nouvelles choses, ou sur un nouvel angle


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

> j'ai donn&#233; le lien &#224; ma petite femme pour qu'elle lise le fi l&#224; t&#234;te repos&#233;e



Allez Madame Naas, quand m&#234;me avec tout ces bons tuyaux il y a quand m&#234;me bien plus ludique et int&#233;ressant &#224; faire que d'aller se noyer dans la masse obscure d'Eurodisney !!!!

Et votre pauvre petit mari qui se morfond &#224; l'id&#233;e d'y aller faire un tour...Bon ok il faut penser aux enfants mais bon quand m&#234;me, c'est plus des amusements de son &#226;ge voyons...

Bon s&#233;jour quand m&#234;me o&#249; que vous alliez.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Juillet 2006)

Comme toi j'ai une allergie à Disney, au marketting et à tout ça...
J'ai fini par céder pour Eurodisney.
J'ai été bluffé et j'ai passé une de mes meilleures journée depuis bien des années (avec une petite fille de 5 ans ; c'était il y a un an).
Comme quoi...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, satisfaire ton système de valeur personnel est plus important que de faire plaisir à ta famille ?



Les grands esprits se rejoignent.   

Naas, ammène ta famille à Eurodisney si tu en as la possibilité.
Eurodinsney, c'est le genre de truc qu'en théorie je déteste.
Nous y avons emmené ma nièce, mon filleul, un neveu de Silvia une de ses cousines et ma mère (certainement la plus heureuse.  )
Ca a été merveilleux.  
Si tu crois que les sourires des photos ci-dessous sont "simulés", tu te trompes. 

C'était en Octobre 2005, ils m'en parlent régulièrement.
Nous y retournerons en 2007, une des petites soeurs sera assez grande pour nous accompagner.


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2006)

Quand j'&#233;tais petit, j'allais avec mes grand parents ici, &#224; Bellewaerde
J'aimais bien et mes grand parent aussi... c'est en Belgique
Il y a des spectacles, des beaux parterre de fleure, des animaux... et aussi des attractions. C'est bon pour tous les &#226;ges


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2006)

Pfff, en tant qu'intermittente du spectacle, j'aurais bien poussé ma gueulante sur Eurodisney pour te donner des arguments imparables quand aux conditions de travail là-bas. Genre que ce soit attractif n'est pas une raison pour tout cautionner. Mais...euh...je sens que c'est pas le lieu et que ça va pas le faire.:rose: 
Sinon, j'ai effectivement entendu dire que l'attente aux attractions tuait un peu le plaisir. Du coup les gens n'avaient pas fait celles qui voulaient faire, découragés.Et que tout était fait pour te pomper ton porte monnaie. Le moindre truc coûte cher. 

Bref, leur inculquer quelques principes même si ils n'apprécient pas, je vois pas le problème. Les habitudes de surconsommation, ils les auront bien assez tôt. Pourquoi envenimer la chose dès le départ ? Alors t'as évidemment les arguments imparables de "Oui mais machin il y a été " et le "pour faire comme les copains". Ouais bin on est pas obligé d'aller tous dans le même sens pour faire une société. Et faire un truc que les copains ont pas fait, ça pète sa classe aussi.
Le futuroscope est pas mal justement et assez bien fait. Je vous conseille le vélo sur l'eau, c'est très rigolu.

Et puis merdouille, hein, avec mes parents, je n'ai jamais fait les trucs qu'il fallait faire pour être comme tout le monde. J'en suis pas morte, et, une fois adulte j'ai fait mes choix. Et j'ai compris aussi l'idée qu'avait mes parents, je leur en ai pas voulu là dessus(bon après coup...certes). Alors pourquoi pas les tiens ? 

Bon, voilà, je suis pitètre un peu à côté de ce que tu voulais là, mais bon tant pis. Dès que je vois Eurodisney quelque part, je vois rouge, j'ai de la fumée qui sort des naseaux et je gratte le sol. Et encore, je peux vous dire que je me suis sacrément modérée. Au début j'avais écrit un truc en rouge et en taille 7.

Edit : Foguenne, bien que j'adore tes photos, je peux te sortir le même genre de sourire de gosses sans qu'il y ait du Eurodisney derrière. Je trouve un peu tendencieux ta méthode.:mouais: Enfin si je puis me permettre.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Foguenne, bien que j'adore tes photos, je peux te sortir le même genre de sourire de gosses sans qu'il y ait du Eurodisney derrière. Je trouve un peu tendencieux ta méthode.:mouais: Enfin si je puis me permettre.



Il n'y a pas de méthode. 
Je n'en ai rien à battre d'eurodisney mais il faut reconnaître que c'est très sympa pour les enfants, point barre.
Fan de photos, j'ai bien entendu des centaines de photos des petit bouts avec de jolis sourire, dans le bois, dans un jardin,...
Bref, ils ont passé un chouette moment la-bas. 
Pour les salaires et autres considération matérielle, ce n'est pas leur tracas et surtout, ce n'est certainement pas pire que dans les autres parcs...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




Madame Foguenne.   

A droite, c'est une des cousines du neveu de Silvia?  Pas mal le t-shirt.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve un peu tendencieux ta méthode.


La "méthode" consistant à dire qu'EuroDisney c'est pas bien pour les gosses parce que le monsieur dans le Mickey est mal payé est, elle, plus honnête sur le plan intellectuel ?


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de méthode.
> Je n'en ai rien à battre d'eurodisney mais il faut reconnaître que c'est très sympa pour les enfants, point barre.


Erf oui pardon, je me suis emballée pour le mot "méthode". Mais je trouve que c'est pas une raison, disons. Ils peuvent avoir le même sourire ailleurs. A cet âge, c'est pas Le nom "Eurodisney" qui compte, enfin je pense....


> Bref, ils ont passé un chouette moment la-bas.


Ca se voit. Même moi là je craque face à ces p'tits bouts de choux.:love: 


> Pour les salaires et autres considération matérielle, ce n'est pas leur tracas et surtout, *ce n'est certainement pas pire que dans les autres parcs...*


Alors là tu vois j'en suis pas si sûre.:mouais: (Mais je n'ai pas d'eau à apporter à mon moulin là tout de suite, et puis c'est pas le sujet. On se calme mémelle. )



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La "méthode" consistant à dire qu'EuroDisney c'est pas bien pour les gosses parce que le monsieur dans le Mickey est mal payé est, elle, plus honnête sur le plan intellectuel ?


Non absolument pas, j'avoue. Mais j'ai essayé d'apporter d'autres arguments. Enfin un peu...:rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> trouver tous les arguments possibles (et fondés) pour que je n'emène pas ma famille
> 
> en vérité je m'en fous si c'est bien ou pas je veux pas y aller, et je veux convaincre ma famille que c'est mieux ailleurs



Ah oui, ça a le mérite de pas être égoïste


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2006)

Bien entendu, je suis convaincu que nous les aurions amen&#233; n'importe ou, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; g&#233;nial car on &#233;tait dans le "trip": "on va leur consacrer un w-e, rien que pour eux."
Comme ma maman et Silvia avait envie d'aller &#224; Euro Disney, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; Euro Disney.
Pour Alexandre, le plus grand des gamins, le mieux c'&#233;tait "le train rouge qui va vite"  (le TGV) et la bataille de coussin dans la chambre d'h&#244;tel, comme quoi...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Juillet 2006)

Ca existe encore les super parcs avec le gentil kangourou qui s'appelle Walibi ? 

J'avais &#233;t&#233; une fois dans un de ces trucs, yavait des schtroumpfs en plus...:affraid: 


C'est depuis ce jour que je porte un masque :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas si c'est égoïste, mais je peux comprendre quelques principes d'éducation. Même si j'aurais aimé connaitre moi aussi les arguments de Naas en fait. C'est pas dit qu'on soit sur la même longueur d'onde.:mouais: Alors Naas ? 
Parce que partager un bon moment tout un week-end en famille, ça reste un vrai bonheur. Peu importe l'endroit en fait.(Mais bon pas Eurodisney....oui j'arrête:rose: )


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2006)

sinon, Mirapolis c'est sympa... ambiance scoubidoo garantie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sinon, Mirapolis c'est sympa... ambiance scoubidoo garantie


Je rêve d'un Kiwiwiland ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

Pour le d&#233;bat Mickey v/s Ast&#233;rix, j'ai un argument : J'habite pr&#232;s de Disney, et j'ai l'occasion d'y avoir des pass gratos (chuuuut). J'ai trois enfants (23, 19 et 10 ans), ils sont unanimes, pour eux, c'est Ast&#233;rix, faut payer, mais ils s'y amusent. Disney, c'est gratuit, on y est all&#233; deux/trois fois, &#231;a ne les int&#233;resse m&#234;me plus d'y retourner.


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2006)

Y a des walibis sur le thème de l'eau qui sont sympas. tu y vas en maillot.; c'est assez marrant en tant qu'enfant ou adulte.

En belgique, y a bellewarde. c'est pas très cher, j'y ai de bons souvenirs. Pour les amateurs de sensations, il existe le boomrnang, et pour les plus petits, plein de petite attractions, des animaux, et des aires de jeu type ecalades, filets, échelles, pontons, tobogans....

Perso, j'ai un bon souvenir de disney, j'y étais allé avec ma famille qui avait eu 15 pass gratuits.

On avait fait des groupes par intérêt, c'était nickel.

Maintenant le top du top pour les adultes, c'est Las Vegas. Au dela des machines à sous, il y a de nombreux hotels avec des montagnes russes extraordinaires.


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2006)

pour moi, parc rime surtout avec le regreté Meli, à coté De Panne.
que de souvenirs dans le monorail, la foret magique avec sa sorcière, ses ogres et son puit à echo... et puis le miel, les frites et la bonne mayo !
j'y allais tous les étés.
aujourd'hui, le parc existe toujours, mais à changé de nom et chassé les abeilles....


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2006)

et hop, tous à Nigloland !

fallait le trouver ce nom, bravo !


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2006)

celui-ci est aussi tres sympa, mais je crois qu'il a été fermé au profit d'un truc sur une ile ou tout le monde porte de zolies combinaisons rouges....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> celui-ci est aussi tres sympa, mais je crois qu'il a &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; au profit d'un truc sur une ile ou tout le monde porte de zolies combinaisons rouges....


L'&#238;le Moustique ?

Ah non, &#231;a c'est juste des vieux avec des coups de soleil...


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2006)

Il existe aussi les parcs playmobil....mais alors la attention


----------



## FANREM (1 Juillet 2006)

J'ai du aller au moins 200 fois a Eurodisney, et une douzaine de fois a Asterix.
Les 2 parcs sont différents et on ne peut pas affirmer que l'un est plus destiné aux petits.

En gros, Astérix est un parc complètement ouvert sur l'extérieur, ou on trouve des attractions qui déménagent réservées aux plus grands (goudurix ou tonnerre de zeus par ex), et ou on fait la queue aussi presque en  permanence. Attention aux coups de soleil, et aussi au fait que les manèges mouillent pas mal (menhir express ou la descente du styx), ce qui fait que si tu y vas et qu'il ne fait pas beau, angine assurée. Il est aussi plus difficile d'y manger a table

Eurodisney est déprimant pour certaines attentes effectivement, et il est quasi impossible d'y éviter les queues pendant les grandes vacances, malgré que le parc ferme à 23H. Un conseil faire les attractions les plus fréquentées des l'ouverture ou dans l'heure qui précéde la fermeture. Il y a aussi beaucoup moins de monde dans le second parc, et le rollercoaser est enorme. Il y a aussi des attractions a éviter en tout temps : Dumbo pour ne citer que celle ci

A ne pas manquer les spectacles on a volé la Joconde a Asterix, et le spectacle de cascadeurs Moteurs action au 2ème Parc disney
Dans tous les cas, laisser ses prejuges au vestiaire


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2006)

Bien navrant tout ça.


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, tout cela me rappelle un parc animalier pas loin de Nice, nous y &#233;tions all&#233;s avec deux enfants 4 et 5 ans (&#224; l'&#233;poque je crois). Ils ont beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233;, et nous aussi d'ailleurs si on oublie la travers&#233;e de Antibes au pas sous le cagnard 

http://www.marineland.fr


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2006)

Tention...

Les dauphins et les orques, sont moins que mals payés.

Et ils ne peuvent pas se défendre eux...

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (1 Juillet 2006)

Sinon, un bon argument pour éviter Disney c'est la bouffe qui y est dégueulasse et hors de prix. :mouais:

J'ai fréquenté peu de parcs d'attactions mais je crois que c'est le pire sur ce point.


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

est ce que tu as des exemple ou souvenirs pr&#233;cis, parce qu'encore une fois je demande des temoignages pour valider ce genre d'opinions


----------



## paradize (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

comme sur la 1ere page, vu que je suis alsacienne, je me rend presque chaque année à Europa park, a rust, en Allemagne...

Le personnage central est une souris, jcrois que son nom, c'est mickey mouse, un truc du genre... En effet, le parc est partagé entre tous les pays européens...

J'ai appris que le patron de ce parc est le pdg d'une entreprise construisant tous les manèges d'europe (y compris disney), et tous les patrons se rendent là bas, pour dire quels sont les manèges qui les intéressent... Donc:

1) tu profite presque en avant première des manèges
2) c'est là bas qu'ils testent les temps d'attente
3) y'a vraiment des manèges pour enfants, ainsi que des spectacles pour souffler un peu... Par exemple, si les gladiateurs les intéressent, tu peux y voir des figurants, ils prennent des gens ds le public pour jouer César et Cléopatre... Ca peut être impressionnant pour des enfants, et divertissant pour les parents... Sinon, y'a un endroit ou il y a de grand toboggans fous...

Y'a un grand 8 qui va à 130 km/h, si ça t'intéresse, j'ai jamais testé, ça donne pas envie...  

Je sais pas où vous habitez, mais ce parc peut valoir le détour... Y'a des hôtels aussi juste à côté... Maintenant, les prix, j'en sais rien...

Moi qui était à disneyland, j'étais déçue, c'est presque la même chose que disneyland...le commercial en moins...

Voilà...

ML.


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un bon argument pour éviter Disney c'est la bouffe qui y est dégueulasse et hors de prix. :mouais:
> 
> J'ai fréquenté peu de parcs d'attactions mais je crois que c'est le pire sur ce point.



C'est marrant, je me souviens aussi de ca. 

J'avais pris des pates à la bolognaises dans un des restaurants. Et bien je peux vous dire que l'on mange mieux sur des compagnies d'avions Low-costs.
C'était tout petit, ca avait un gout bizarre et mon oncle ralait à cause du prix.

Ca m'a marqué car je m'en souviens, pourtant c'était il y a dix ans.


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma petite famille qui aimerait bien aller à eurodisney...
> Et moi je veux pas
> 
> Alors s'il vous plaît aidez moi à trouver un autre parc sympa pour mes 2 enfants (moins de 5 ans) qui abrutissent pas trop ma progéniture.



a tien ? tu viens me voir ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> je me rend presque chaque année à Europa park, a rust, en Allemagne...
> 
> Le personnage central est une souris, jcrois que son nom, c'est *mickey mouse*, un truc du genre...


Hum... Mickey chez un concurrent de Disney, ça m'étonnerait...


----------



## paradize (1 Juillet 2006)

Désolé, lapsus, c'est euro maus...

Forcément, euromaus à europapark.......

Merci...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu as des exemple ou souvenirs précis, parce qu'encore une fois je demande des temoignages pour valider ce genre d'opinions


Oui, j'ai été mangé avec quelques amis en face du Space Moutain (pas loin de l'attraction Jules Verne) dans ce qui ressemblait un restaurant, et nous sommes tombés sur une espèce de Mac Do en moins bien. On nous a servi une espèce d'hamburger miteux que même Jacob Delafon ne voudrait pas confier à ses cuvettes. :hein:


La seconde fois, j'ai mangé dans la rue principale et sans être franchement mauvais, c'était cher pour un repas type Flunch (un steak/frites).

EDIT : Je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse entrer avec sa propre nourriture ?


----------



## nicogala (1 Juillet 2006)

Bon &#233;coutes naas, tu dis &#224; Vivi que les meilleurs parcs &#224; pas cher, &#224; pas loin et &#224; tr&#232;s bonne ambiance/plaisir des enfants (car en d&#233;finitive c'est &#231;a qui prime) c'est :

- Le Village des Automates

- L'in&#233;vitable OkCorral

- Et si tu veux pas traverser, plus pr&#232;s y a bien s&#251;r L'ex-Eldorado City

Pour finir j'ai enmen&#233; des enfants d&#233;favoris&#233;s de la Belle de Mai une journ&#233;e &#224; la Barben et laisse-moi te dire qu'ils &#233;taient vraiment plus que ravis... l'oeil brillant d'un enfant... etc.

Marre des paillettes, des sourires Toniglandyl et des sonos &#224; fond!


 de rien, suffisait de demander... et avec l'&#233;conomie r&#233;alis&#233;e, Dame Vivi te laissera acqu&#233;rir un Piaggo &#224; 3 roues


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

le village c'est sympa on y est d&#233;j&#224; all&#233;, j'aime bien les enfants aussi 
et la barben aussi 
bient&#244;t &#224; la calanque par contre


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui je veux bien, car il me faut établir un programme sur plusieurs jours, voir les déplacements, train avion, voiture, et logement
> Ce que j'aimerais bien c'est leur offrir des experiences qui leur permette de découvrir de nouvelles choses, ou sur un nouvel angle



Je reviens un peu sur nos façons de faire personnelles (et qui n'engagent que nous), surtout pour expliquer une philosophie générale qui, dans notre cas, fonctionne bien (mais ce n'est pas forcément une généralité)

je précise d'abord qu'on a un enfant, un seul (ce serait peut-être plus compliqué avec plusieurs), qu'il est bonne pâte, c'est à dire curieux de pas mal de choses (il va avoir 12 ans mais à 6-7 ans, il l'était aussi). je précise encore que ma femme est également bonne pâte  Elle se plaint rarement quand je la trimballe d'un endroit à un autre, sur un mode un peu "intensif" 

On part à peu près systématiquement 5-6 jours pendant les vacances de Pâques dans une région donnée et, si possible 3-4 jours fin août dans un autre coin, soouvent plus près.

 Comme je suis grand amateur de cartes, guides et autres, je passe beaucoup de temps à chercher :
1) ce qu'il y aurait dans le coin d'intéressant, j'y reviendrais plus loin
2) des hôtels-restaurants sympas : c'est bien agréable de mettre les pieds sous la table pour ne plus bouger quand on a navigué toute la journée et tant qu'à faire autant y être bien et tranquille  Parfois on change d'hôtel tous les jours. Parfois, quand c'est possible, on passe 2 ou 3 nuits et on fait des boucles (pas trop loin) ce qui est plus tranquille mais n'est pratique que si on ne doit pas trop allonger les boucles. (À pâques : 3 nuits dans un hôtel, deux nuits dans un autre)
3) à calculer des itinéraires qui nous permettent de voir beaucoup de choses sans faire trop de kilomètres et surtout sans trop de kilomètres en trop parce qu'on s'apercevrait après qu'on a laissé à 1 kilomètre un truc qu'on veut retourner voir 100 kilomètres plus loin.

Quand on part, j'ai un programme complet et minuté  mais on ne le suis pas forcément à la lettre. L'idée, c'est à tout moment dans la journée de savoir s'il faut se presser ou si on peut musarder, d'avoir un point de repère. Rien n'interdit de remplacer un truc par un autre qu'on n'avait pas envisagé. Mais par contre, savoir que tel château est ouvert à telle heure te permet d'éviter de te retrouver bêtement devant une porte fermée pour 10 minutes de retard ou parce que c'est le jour de fermeture, etc.

(Mon gamin commence à s'y intéresser et, ces dernières vacances, c'est lui qui a fait le texte qui nous guide à partir de l'itinéraire sur tableur que j'avais préparé.)

Parmi les sujets de visite que je recherche :
- j'ai des incontournables, on ne se refait pas  : pour commencer la campagne profonde, les petites routes, les petits villages de campange avec du cachet (genre "plus beaux villages de France", les églises romanes. On s'arrête par-ci par-là, des fois juste un quart d'heure mais, pour moi, c'est ça la France profonde. Rajoutons-y les châteaux, ce n'est pas ce qui manque et les grottes préhistoriques
- j'insiste sur certains trucs caractéristiques de la région : les grottes préhistoriques en Périgord, par exemple, ou les bastides dans le Gers, ou les églises romanes en Bourgogne, etc.
- je cherche en général quelques trucs qui sont "presque" classiques mais présentent une originalité. Par exemple, parmi les châteaux, à Pâques, je voulais absolument aller à Commarque, pas le temps de vous expliquer pourquoi . En Quercy, j'avais trouvé une visite d'anciennes phosphatières qui mélangeait : campagne, géologie, botanique et exotisme. En Bourgogne (enfin au bord, le château en construction de Guédelon), etc.
- je couple en général dans la journée une ou deux visites assez longues avec des petits arrêts (village, église, point de vue). Même raisonnement sur les châteaux : on en regarde certains avec juste un petit arrêt, on en visite d'autres en y passant du temps. Mais il y a presque toujours quelques châteaux à visiter et souvent une ou plusieurs grottes.
- à midi on pique-nique systématiquement, de préférence dans un coin perdu qui s'y prête 


Quand mon gamin était plus petit, je prévoyais au moins un parc animalier où on restait 3-4 heures et parfois plusieurs dont des plus petits, moins connus mais parfois très sympas et humains. On touve aussi assez facilement des petits trucs sympas pour les enfants : musées d'automate, villages miniatures, 

Je faisais la retape à l'avance, sans rentrer dans les détails mais il savait que le premier jour, il y aurait par exemple le parc animalier de XX, le deuxième jour, une balade dans des gorges, le troisième jour le château de YY à visiter. 


En résumé, dans nos balades de plusieurs jours, on passe du temps à parcourir (j'aime bien ce mot) une région, en en voyant diverses facettes. Les "grandes" visites ne sont qu'un élément parmi d'autres. Je trouve par exemple que c'est dommage d'aller voir Lascaux II (qui me fait toujours rêver pourtant) sans musarder à Saint-Léon sur Vézère ou dans un autre des villages du coin, sans avoir zig-zagué sur les petites routes à l'écart de la vallée, vue un château perdu, une grotte préhistorique moins fréquenté ou simplement un beau point de vue pas loin.

je ne suis pas trop spécialiste pour les "très grandes visites" genre Eurodisney ou autres. On a juste été passer une journée au Futuroscope (on s'était régalé d'ailleurs) mais on s'était aussi baladé dans les rues de Poitiers la veille au soir et les jours précédents on avait fait une curée d'églises romanes en Saintonge. Et on avait été voir la construction du voilier l'Hermione à Rochefort. 

Le fait que nos balades soient une habitude est aussi (au moins pour l'instant ) une motivation. Comme ça s'est bien passé jusqu'ici, il me demande en février mars où on va cette année, si j'ai commencé à préparer, et m'engueule si je traîne  Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens un peu sur nos façons de faire personnelles...



On a, a peu de chose près la même tactique quand nous sommes en voyage. Il y a juste en plus les jours de pauses ou c'est plage, nage, musique.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

Il y a 83 allumettes dans la boite...

83 allumettes...

83 allumettes..


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 83 allumettes dans la boite...
> 
> 83 allumettes...
> 
> 83 allumettes..




Alumeeeeez ... le feuuu ! affraid: non sonny, pas dans le bois derri&#232;re chez JPM !)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 83 allumettes dans la boite...
> 
> 83 allumettes...
> 
> 83 allumettes..


Oh putain, merci,  j'ai failli oublier !

Bon anniversaire Amok !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain, merci,  j'ai failli oublier !
> 
> Bon anniversaire Amok !



Merci... Tu es le seul à y avoir pensé.... Je t'embrasse fort, fort, fort comme tu aimes mon petit Super :love: 

Bises de Papymok !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je t'embrasse fort, fort, fort comme tu aimes mon petit Super :love:
> 
> Bises de Papymok !


C'est cela, oui... La dernière fois, son dentier est resté planté dans ma joue.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est cela, oui... La dernière fois, son dentier est resté planté dans ma joue.



C'était le bon temps : maintenant même mon dentier perd ses ratiches !


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était le bon temps : maintenant même mon dentier perd ses ratiches !


Chic ! mon gamin a perdu sa dent de Rahan !

Tu peux m'en envoyer une par courrier ?


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Chic ! mon gamin a perdu sa dent de Rahan !
> 
> Tu peux m'en envoyer une par courrier ?


Si tu veux, c'est 50 euros pi&#232;ce*. Il faut bien que je paie ma retraite : les colis de la mairie sont chiches !


* C'est une dent d'Amok ! Si tu veux j'ai aussi une dent creuse avec un escargot fossilis&#233; &#224; l'interieur. Mais c'est 150 euros.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, c'est 50 euros pi&#232;ce*.



Tu ne ferais pas un prix pour un salari&#233; qui travaille d&#233;j&#224; une journ&#233;e &#224; l'oeil pour les anciens ?


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien que je paie ma retraite : les colis de la mairie sont chiches !
> * C'est une dent d'Amok ! Si tu veux j'ai aussi une dent creuse avec un escargot fossilis&#233; &#224; l'interieur. Mais c'est 150 euros.



Fais des r&#233;serves d'eau claire, parce qu'&#224; ce prix l&#224;, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t de venir te rincer 

Dura canicula sed canicula


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dura canicula sed canicula


Ah ! Je me disais aussi : Apr&#232;s la loi de Godwin, faut-il inventer la loi Canicula ?

_Plus une discussion portant sur l'age des participants dure longtemps, plus la probabilit&#233; d'y trouver une comparaison avec les &#233;venements de 2003 s'approche de un.

_Ce n'est pas necessairement &#224; ton encontre Starmac, vu que nous n'avons, semble t-il, que quelques mois de diff&#233;rence.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Je me disais aussi : Après la loi de Godwin, faut-il inventer la loi Canicula ?
> 
> _Plus une discussion portant sur l'age des participants dure longtemps, plus la probabilité d'y trouver une comparaison avec les évenements de 2003http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler s'approche de un._


Je souscris.

Ou loi Amokula ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Heu y avait pas de foot en 2003....


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Heu y avait pas de foot en 2003....



c'est vrai, ils ont quand même et fort pour nous faire oublier 15 000 morts


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, ils ont quand même et fort pour nous faire oublier 15 000 morts



Mackie, soit raisonnable, cesse de donner toutes ces friandises à Amok, déjà que d'après ce qu'il dit plus haut, il ne lui en reste plus beaucoup, tu vas finir par lui gâter ses dernières quenottes !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain, merci,  j'ai failli oublier !
> 
> Bon anniversaire Amok !



Alors, j'en profite pour remercier ceux qui m'ont souhaité bon anniversaire par MP, coup de boule ou autres moyens tout en précisant un détail : ce n'est absolument pas mon anniversaire ! Nous en sommes même assez loin, pour tout dire : encore 6 mois...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'en profite pour remercier ceux qui m'ont souhaité bon anniversaire par MP, coup de boule ou autres moyens tout en précisant un détail : ce n'est absolument pas mon anniversaire ! Nous en sommes même assez loin, pour tout dire : encore 6 mois...  :love:




Ah ? Bon, ben joyeux hebdomadaire, alors ! :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'en profite pour remercier ceux qui m'ont souhaité bon anniversaire par MP, coup de boule ou autres moyens (...)


Ah, les lèches bottes !!..... 

 


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous en sommes même assez loin, pour tout dire : encore 6 mois...  :love:


Le 31 décembre, soyons précis. Pour ce qui est des dates, je t'ai encore dans le dos.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'en profite pour remercier ceux qui m'ont souhaité bon anniversaire par MP, coup de boule ou autres moyens tout en précisant un détail : ce n'est absolument pas mon anniversaire ! Nous en sommes même assez loin, pour tout dire : encore 6 mois...  :love:



D'où peut bien venir l'erreur, alors ?  C'est en voyant ta photo qu'ils ont pensé que t'avais déjà pris un an de plus ?


----------



## Lila (3 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'où peut bien venir l'erreur, alors ? :



..z'ont confondu avec Tibo ?


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, bah pour revenir dans le sujet, moi, je choisirais plut&#244;t le Parc Ast&#233;rix.

La toute nouvelle animation a l'air vraiment sympa...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2006)

J'y ai &#233;t&#233; aujourd'hui, maintenant je comprends pourquoi il &#233;tait ferm&#233;...


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Le parc complet etait ferm&#233; ou seulement une activit&#233; ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2006)

Seulement le styx, apr&#232;s &#224; cause de la pluie le tonnerre de Zeus &#224; &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; pile au moment o&#249; je voulais le faire, j'&#233;tais vert...

Aussi, pour le goudurix, faites pas le m&#234;me truc de con que moi, apr&#232;s la 1&#232;re descente je voulais regarder un truc sur mon sac, et j'ai fais le 1er looping la t&#234;te vers le bas, j'ai cru que j'allais me p&#233;ter la nuque


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, pour le goudurix, faites pas le même truc de con que moi, après la 1ère descente je voulais regarder un truc sur mon sac, et j'ai fais le 1er looping la tête vers le bas, j'ai cru que j'allais me péter la nuque


En touts cas, bonne occasion pour ceux qui aiment péter plus haut que leur c*l. :rose:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, pour le goudurix, faites pas le même truc de con que moi, après la 1ère descente je voulais regarder un truc sur mon sac, et j'ai fais le 1er looping la tête vers le bas, j'ai cru que j'allais me péter la nuque



Tu es bien le digne filleul de ton parrain, toi !  :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en baie de somme, vous avez un authentique train à vapeur (entre St Valery et La Crotois) et (parait-il) une ancienne mine de charbon qui se visite.
> 
> Pas cher, et plein de trucs à raconter à la maîtresse le lundi matin...




euh... t'as vu où des mines de charbon en baie de somme ? 

sinon tu as aussi le parc ornithologique du Marquenterre et l'occasion de voir des phoques (veaux marins), quelques naturistes, un joli paysage et tu as 25km de plage pour t'éclater en char à voile ? d'autres questions ? n'hésite pas à demander, je suis un vrai guide touristique de mon terroir paternel... 


sinon, on écrit Le Crotoy, tu viens de faire se retourner Jules Verne dans sa tombe 

 

petit, j'allais aussi à Bellewaerde, faut dire, c'est à côté pour nous !  ou alors, on allait visiter les mines de charbon... dins le Po'd'Colé...


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

Y a Paradisio aussi près de Ath et Mons. C'est sympa et plutôt joli pour y déambuler. S'ils aiment voir des animaux de tout près, ça devrait plaire à tes enfants. Et les massifs floraux sont de toute beauté.


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Du coté de lyon, y a t'il des parcs d'attraction sympa? (pas orientés que pour les gamins avec des animaux partout mais plutôt avec des attractions qui bougent bien) Ou encore des parcs aquatiques?


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] sinon, on &#233;crit Le Crotoy, tu viens de faire se retourner Jules Verne dans sa tombe 

 [/QUOTE]

Ce qui nous permettrait peut-&#234;tre d'avoir droit &#224; une nouvelle veresion de "Sans dessus-dessous", un bouquin moins connu que les grands classiques mais d&#233;jant&#233; &#224; souhait 

[QUOTE='[MGZ] petit, j'allais aussi &#224; Bellewaerde, faut dire, c'est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; pour nous !  ou alors, on allait visiter les mines de charbon... dins le Po'd'Col&#233;... [/QUOTE]

Je peux vous trouver une mine d'antimoine dans la Haute-Loire avec un parc d'&#233;oliennes et, plus rare, un parc de moulins &#224; vent pas loin, mais, bon... c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu loin.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

Padirac nous suffira bien hein !


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

si je propose les charmes de la campagne comme alternatives &#224; eurodysney, je pense que mes chances sont proches de z&#233;ro


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Non, elles sont en-dessous


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si je propose les charmes de la campagne comme alternatives à eurodysney, je pense que mes chances sont proches de zéro



Ça dépend, quelles mensuration, cette Lacampagne , Couleur des yeux, des cheveux ?

Elle est pas trop farouche ? :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

je vous rappele que ma femme &#224; le lien de ce fil


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Du cot&#233; de lyon, y a t'il des parcs d'attraction sympa? (pas orient&#233;s que pour les gamins avec des animaux partout mais plut&#244;t avec des attractions qui bougent bien) Ou encore des parcs aquatiques?


Ouep, ca s'appelle Walibi (ex-Avenir Land). Il s'agit du plus grand parc aquatique de France. 

Et pour ne rien g&#226;cher, y'a m&#234;me des animations surprises, la derni&#232;re date du Mardi 27 juin 2006.

"les planches d'un escalier situ&#233; en plein coeur de l'attraction ont gliss&#233; et des visiteurs sont tomb&#233;s. Les raisons de cet accident sont encore inconnues. Mercredi, l'attraction &#233;tait ferm&#233;e au public pour les besoins de l'enqu&#234;te. Elle devrait permettre de d&#233;finir s'il y a eu d&#233;faillance de s&#233;curit&#233;. Or, il semblerait que toutes les pr&#233;cautions aient &#233;t&#233; prises par le parc d'attraction.

Bilan : deux personnes ont &#233;t&#233; bless&#233;es apr&#232;s avoir fait une chute de sept m&#232;tres. Les faits se sont produits sur l'une des nouvelles attractions du parc baptis&#233;e "L'&#238;le aux pirates". Un coup dur pour le parc qui venait tout juste d'inaugurer cette attraction, le 17 juin dernier". Source France 3.

Plus s&#233;rieusement, il est tr&#232;s bien ce parc. Y'en a pour les grands comme pour les petits&#8230;
Faut pas h&#233;siter !!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, ca s'appelle Walibi (ex-Avenir Land). Il s'agit du plus grand parc aquatique de France.


Pour info,*Walibi* vient de *WA*vres-*Li*mal-*Bi*erges, ville et villages  environnant le parc d'origine en Brabant Wallon (Belgique).


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

Oui oui, c'est vrai. C'est bien de le pr&#233;ciser ! 

En m&#234;me temps, Avenirland c'&#233;tait moche !!! :affraid:
Mais bon, c'&#233;tait juste pour "coller au terrain" puisque le parc est situ&#233; sur la commune des Aveni&#232;res, dans le d&#233;partement de l'Is&#232;re (38).

Il a &#233;t&#233; ouvert en 1979 puis repris par le groupe wallon en 1989.


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

> Rizotto :

Y'a aussi le PAL, le parc des bougnats et affid&#233;s ! 

Par contre, y'a pleins d'animaux&#8230;


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2006)

Ma petite exp&#233;rience perso:
Pour son anniv', le m&#244;me d'un pote belgo-helv&#232;te me demande si je peux l'accompagner &#224; Euromachin. Je suis faible :rateau: et ne peux pas lui refuser, moi qui refusais depuis toujours d'y aller (j'aime pas le business Disney). La famille a d&#233;barqu&#233;, hors vacances scolaires fran&#231;aises, autour d'Halloween.
Le vendredi, la boutique &#224; Disney, y'avait peu de monde, aucune file d'attente. Les gamins (10, 9 et 7 ans &#224; l'&#233;poque) &#233;taient contents, les parents aussi on a fait pas mal d'attractions, souvent deux fois de suite, pas de s&#233;ances signature &#224; la souris etc. On a crois&#233; le papa &#224; Titeuf qui y &#233;tait avec sa douce et son mome (et on les a pas d&#233;rang&#233;, &#231;a n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; sympa hein ). Le lendemain on avait pr&#233;vu avec le popa de les emmener &#224; la Cit&#233; des Enfants de la Cit&#233; des Sciences. Deux heures &#224; explorer comment fonctionne tout et n'importe quoi. Les gamins &#233;taient ravis. Puis visite du Louvre (Joconde et Egypte) itou.
2 ans avant, on avait fait Ast&#233;rix, plutot cool et d&#233;tendu, attractions moins bas&#233;es sur le fric et le merchandising. Beaucoup plus fun que la souris.

R&#233;sultat des courses: j'ai ador&#233; entendre le pote au t&#233;l&#233;phone la semaine suivant leur venue me dire que les gamins &#233;taient plus contents des deux heures &#224; la Villette que la journ&#233;e &#224; Euromachin et qu'ils n'avaient pas du tout envie d'y retourner.
J'ai donc mis de l'eau dans mon vin par rapport aux parcs de loisirs et &#224; Euromachin. Ca peut _aussi_ &#234;tre sympa quoiqu'on en pense au d&#233;part 

_Remarques: Ce genre d'endroit est &#224; &#233;viter pendant les vacances scolaires et en &#233;t&#233;. On passe plus de temps &#224; attendre j'ai l'impression. Et je ne saurai que conseiller de mettre les verrous niveau merchandising. Avant de rentrer dans le parc  Et ne pas h&#233;siter &#224; partir t&#244;t avant que les petits ne soient vraiment ext&#233;nu&#233;s, les gamins aux ballon-souris qui pleurent dans le TGV Paris Gen&#232;ve me sont un souvenir p&#233;nible aux oreilles 
A &#233;viter absolument chez la souris: It's a small world, l'attraction assez naze, la bande son est insupportable et reste 48 h dans la t&#234;te  ceux qui connaissent confirmeront s&#251;rement _


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A éviter absolument chez la souris: _It's a small world_, l'attraction assez naze, la bande son est insupportable et reste 48 h dans la tête  ceux qui connaissent confirmeront sûrement [/I]



Tu déconnes j'espère :mouais: :rateau: :rose: 

_It's a world of laughter, a world of tears
It's a world of hopes and a world of fears
There's so much that we share that its time we're aware
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small, small world
There is just one moon and one golden sun
And a smile means friendship for everyone
Though the mountains divide and the oceans are wide
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all
It's a small, small world.​_

_Tu fais quoi le 6 août :rateau: :rose:  _​


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2006)

Surtout ne l'&#233;coutez pas


----------



## Melounette (7 Juillet 2006)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHH....
:sick: 
Nan mais quand je vous dis que Eurodisney ça pue des dents du cul, hein ! 
Bande de casseurs de soirées tranquilles. Laver mes oreilles, laver mes oreilles, laver mes oreilles..:rateau:


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2006)

Je vous avais dit de ne pas &#233;couter tr&#232;s ch&#232;re


----------



## nicogala (7 Juillet 2006)

Heu... est-ce pire que &#231;a ??? :afraid:

(une bise &#224; celle qui me le trouve en fran&#231;ais  )


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, ca s'appelle Walibi (ex-Avenir Land). Il s'agit du plus grand parc aquatique de France.
> 
> Et pour ne rien gâcher, y'a même des animations surprises, la dernière date du Mardi 27 juin 2006.
> 
> ...



Merci takamak. ca a l'air sympa


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Merci takamak. ca a l'air sympa



Yes! Oublies pas l'appareil photo


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> sinon tu as aussi le parc ornithologique du Marquenterre et l'occasion de voir des phoques (veaux marins), quelques naturistes, un joli paysage et tu as 25km de plage pour t'éclater en char à voile ? d'autres questions ? n'hésite pas à demander, je suis un vrai guide touristique de mon terroir paternel...
> 
> (...)



Pour y avoir passé quelques heures, je dois dire que le Marquenterre est une pure merveille où se balader avec plaisir :love:


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2006)

jamais goûtée....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2006)

Généralement, je conseille ceci...
Ce n'est pas trop stressant...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2006)

Voilà un vrai truc !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un vrai truc !!!


Tu oublies un peu vite Beyrouth et son golf 18 000 trous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies un peu vite Beyrouth et son golf 18 000 trous.



C'est très surfait!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Quelqu'un a pens&#233; &#224; conseiller le parc Ast&#233;rix? 
Mmmmh? 

Ou je suis le seul &#224; avoir un humour tout poucrate?


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a pensé à conseiller le parc Astérix?
> Mmmmh?
> 
> Ou je suis le seul à avoir un humour tout poucrate?



Quelqu'un a pensé à lire le sujet ?

Mmmmh


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Franchement...

Tu crois vraiment que je lis les posts d'intro avant de r&#233;pondre? 

C'est l&#224; mon secret!


----------



## Paradise (12 Juillet 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas vraiment d'argument contre eurodisney (&#224; part ceux d&#233;j&#224; cit&#233... par contre, si tu veux emmener tes enfants dans un super parc, y'a Europa park...
> 
> J'y suis all&#233;e &#233;tant jeune (mes parents sont pas tr&#232;s potes avec la culture mickey) et je me souviens avoir ador&#233;. Et ce qui est (&#233;tait, je ne sais pas comment c'est maintenant) sympa c'est que c'&#233;tait aussi assez p&#233;dagogique par rapport &#224; la culture europ&#233;ene : en effet, le site est d&#233;coup&#233; selon les diff&#233;rents pays de l'Europe... On apprend en s'amusant quoi !
> 
> Europa Park




Europa park est l'un des meilleurs park au tout d&#233;but ce park a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; pour tester les nouvelles montagnes russes, et au fil des ann&#233;es c'est devenue le park le plus rentable d'europe...   j'y suis abonn&#233; j'y vais pas mal de fois par ann&#233;e, il y a &#233;normement de mon tagne russe ( Silver star) le plus grand man&#232;ge d'europe bref et en plus le park est magnifique tout propre bref que du bonheur


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

pour des enfants de 2,5 et 4,5 ans ce n'est pas trop effrayant ?


----------



## Paradise (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour des enfants de 2,5 et 4,5 ans ce n'est pas trop effrayant ?




Vraiment non c'est aussi pas mal pour les enfant il y a des parades énormément de trucs pour les enfants  des petits manèges c'est génial fonce tu ne sera pas deçu


----------



## takamaka (16 Juillet 2006)

Vous vous &#234;tes perdus dans les parcs ? Y'a tjs pas de photos ? :mouais:


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait il me faut trouver des arguments pour contrer le marketing disney, les princesses et le toutim, don cdire à ma femme c'est mieux ok, mais pourquoi, les activités sont meilleures ? (je retiens l'argument de l'attente  )



C'est pas si terrible que sa, voyon!!! Pour faire plaisir a tes gosses, en plus y a space mountain, sa déchire sa!!!


----------



## Lila (17 Juillet 2006)

..sinon le Crazy Horse...(c'(est un manège enchanté)


----------



## Paradise (17 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas si terrible que sa, voyon!!! Pour faire plaisir a tes gosses, en plus y a space mountain, sa d&#233;chire sa!!!



et bien si tu go&#251;te au silver star de europa park, tu va bien moins aimer space mountain

http://www.parkfunworld.be/coasters_reviews/pictures/Silverstar_1.jpg
http://www.parkfunworld.be/coasters_reviews/pictures/Silverstar_2.jpg
http://www.schwarzwald.com/freizeit/silverstar.jpg


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> et bien si tu goûte au silver star de europa park, tu va bien moins aimer space mountain
> 
> http://www.parkfunworld.be/coasters_reviews/pictures/Silverstar_1.jpg
> http://www.parkfunworld.be/coasters_reviews/pictures/Silverstar_2.jpg
> http://www.schwarzwald.com/freizeit/silverstar.jpg


 
Deja fait, je suis de stras...... C'est le plus grand d'europe..sensation garantie!!!


----------



## Melounette (21 Juillet 2006)

Ouais bin je viens de faire les gorges de l'Aveyron avec 2 petiots et ça l'a fait complètement. Une bonne balade, de l'escalade, et tutti quanti, et hop moi aussi j'ai fait des clichés de sourires mieux qu'à Eurodisney...voilà...oui je sais, je suis têtue.:rose: Mais mince, tant qu'ils sont petits, c'est le moment de leur montrer autre chose que ce qu'ils voient à la télé, na, prout.:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2006)

*VOUS ICI?!?... COQUINE!!!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bin je viens de faire les gorges de l'Aveyron




*Elles sont profondes*
les gorges de l'Aveyron ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> na, prout.:hein:




*Madame en a certainement profité*
pour manger un bon cassoulet


----------



## Melounette (21 Juillet 2006)

Ah la vache tu m'as manqué toi. Mon purfilsdelasagessounet, viens qu'j'te bécotte.:love: Et non, môssieur, je ne fais pas dans le cassoulet, je fais dans le magret de canard. Et les gorges sont effectivement très spectaculairement profondes (de l'Aveyron).


----------



## Ludo67 (21 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elles sont profondes*
> les gorges de l'Aveyron ?



faut demander a elle


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> faut demander a elle



C'est sympa à faire comme attraction ... mais il y a souvent la queue


----------



## takamaka (21 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa à faire comme attraction ... mais il y a souvent la queue


Ca donne envie de montagne russe


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elles sont profondes*
> les gorges de l'Aveyron ?


Tiens, &#231;a me rappelle une histoire...

Ya de &#231;a un certain temps, chuis sorti avec une fille sympa, tout &#231;a tout &#231;a, et on &#233;tait dans la p&#233;riode :
"on fait connaissance, on se tourne un peu autour l'air de rien, alors qu'on sait tr&#232;s bien ou on veut en venir".
(La meilleure &#233;tape de toute relation amoureuse, soit dit entre nous, regardez, maintenant, Patoch' et moi, c'est pus du tout pareil)

Bref.
L&#224;, &#224; un moment elle me dit :
"Tiens, ben moi, mon nom de famille, c'est facile &#224; deviner, c'est comme les gorges!"

Comme &#231;a qu'elle me dit...

Alors moi je r&#233;ponds :
"profondes?"

... :mouais:

C'&#233;tait pas &#231;a. 

Mais elle s'est bien foutu de ma gueule.


----------



## takamaka (30 Juillet 2006)

Bon ca y'est ! Je suis d&#233;cid&#233;, je vais faire un tour &#224; Vulcania. :mouais:
Petit brief au retour&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2006)

Je plaint tes m&#244;mes  tu veut t'en d&#233;barrasser c'est &#231;a?


----------



## takamaka (31 Juillet 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je plaint tes mômes  tu veut t'en débarrasser c'est ça?




Non, rien de tout ca!
Juste envie de prendre l'air un jour de pluie Et quelle ballade !!!

Un écran de 416m2 pour découvrir les Forces de la Nature
Des animations à couper le souffle
Vulcania, LE parc européen des volcans !

Mais surtout très peu de visiteurs, une programmation dont la qualité est aléatoire, un tarif hors réduction prohibitif (cela n'engage que moi)

Bref un parc en manque d'idées et de moyens financiers Dommage !

Godzilla, Star Wars sur un écran de 24mx24m, ca le ferait


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Juste envie de prendre l'air un jour de pluie



C'est ballot ça la pluie.. Mais bon, comme tu l'as dis, ça a empêcher la surenchère de touristes. Quoi que, ça ne doit pas trop se bousculer a vulcania 



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bref un parc en manque d'idées et de moyens financiers Dommage !


Voila, exactement. 



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Godzilla, Star Wars sur un écran de 24mx24m, ca le ferait


Mwai. En effet, ça doit être sympa. Moi, a la maison, je n'ai de tout de façon pas de mur assez grand


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2006)

C'est dommage car ma plus grande fille adore les volcans et rien dans vos exp&#233;riences ne m'encourage &#224; l'ammener la b&#224;s, je crois que je ferais mieux d'&#233;tudier un s&#233;jour dans les collins de catania du cot&#233; de st giovani la punta pour voir l'etna de plus pr&#232;s, ou les &#238;les &#233;ole pour le stromboli, quoi qu'il soit de nature explosif et donc moins predictible que l'etna.


----------



## takamaka (31 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage car ma plus grande fille adore les volcans et rien dans vos exp&#233;riences ne m'encourage &#224; l'ammener la b&#224;s


Franchement, le contenu est int&#233;ressant mais il m&#233;riterait d'&#234;tre d&#233;velopp&#233;. Or la priorit&#233; c'est d'am&#233;liorer la sant&#233; financi&#232;re de la structure. Ils ont d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;duit les effectifs et la p&#233;riode d'ouverture mais la tr&#233;sorerie est encore n&#233;gative.
Y aller c'est une bonne id&#233;e surtout si elle est coupl&#233;e &#224; une rando dans le parc &#224; pied et/ou &#224; VTT (c'est vraiment chouette) au d&#233;part de Ceyssat pour aller au Puy du Pariou par exemple. Il est possible d'envisager un vol en parapente du haut du Puy de D&#244;me ! 
L'id&#233;e, c'est un we organis&#233; sur la th&#233;matique du volcan avec d'autres activit&#233;s que la simple visite e Vulcania. Le PNR a beaucoup de potentiel.


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je ferais mieux d'&#233;tudier un s&#233;jour dans les collins de catania du cot&#233; de st giovani la punta pour voir l'etna de plus pr&#232;s, ou les &#238;les &#233;ole pour le stromboli, quoi qu'il soit de nature explosif et donc moins predictible que l'etna.


Pour ce qui est de l'explosif et/ou du spectaculaire, y'a du grand spectacle &#224; la R&#233;union en ce moment&#8230;


----------

